# 103cm Jewfish (with report)



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

Inspired by Spooled 1â€™s efforts up north during the week my brother (Dave), his mate (Richard) and I decided to have a crack at the local estuary jewy population yesterday arvo, hopes were high because Dave had hooked a jewy the previous day so we knew they were around & the sounder was showing plenty of bait. We launched around 3pm fishing the last of the run in and the start of the run out..

We all had live garfish out on either overheads or big eggbeaters using 5/0 hooks and 6kg line & were flicking 4 inch SPâ€™s at the same time on 4kg braid.

Around the top of the tide the action started, I heard the ratchet on Daveâ€™s overhead go off, not the big freight train scream that jewy sometimes do but rather a short run, then another, then another, finally one big long run & the ratchet screamed, Dave set the hook & right about then all hell broke loose because about 2 seconds later, my livebait rod buckled over & line poured off the spool (double hookup) only problem was Dave's fish was coming straight for my anchor line. I left my rod in the holder, yanked in the anchor, at the same time Dave had cut his anchor line as the jewie had taken off backwards at a rate of knots, the hookup might have been tentative but the run was one speed, flat strap, to the bottom. I finally managed to get clear of where Daveâ€™s fish was heading & got to my rod but Iâ€˜d pulled the hook. I wound the line in and the result can be seen below.









By this time Dave & Richard were about 50mtrs downstream I paddled after them as I had the gaff.

Over the next 5-10 minutes I watched as the jewie took run after run & Dave would get line back then another run. Fighting large fish in the ocean is one thing, but large fish in a river where there are oyster leases, anchored boats & fast running tides is another, Richard & I would use our paddles to push Dave out of the way of oncoming obstacles. At one stage I thought Dave was heading for the drink when the fish came along side the yak listed to one side and then took one last run. By now the fish was just about spent & I passed the gaff to Dave who after a great fight landed a cracking jewie.









It measured 103cm, not sure about weight, except to say that my youngest daughter is 15kg & carrying the fish to the car was heavier than carrying her to her cot when she is fast asleep so I put the weight at north of 15kg.
















After the excitement we caught our breath to discover we were about 200 metres from where we started. Dave tethered the fish, we paddled back to the spot & re anchored & settled back in. I threw another livey out & waited, 5 minutes later, the garfish started twitchin around and the rod loaded up again. I sunk the hook, felt the weight & then snap, bust off, the force nearly tipped me out of the yak.

From there things quieted down & we had no further action, it was an awesome session & great to see my brother get such a top fish,


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRhCuJcAAAfXgAAQYAMAERAAL+2cgCAASIp6Jmk9TGkeJoRD1DQNAAkKphPrTojnIfT3DQZZZf71q4wmH2xKFg0Ey7CCBgOmZY+LuSKcKEgMIVxLgA==


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

great fish, be nice to get one from a yak too

Lee


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

If only you new how jealous i am right now Jeff, well done too you and your brother.

Cheers dave


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Fantastic stuff - thats a monster fish guys ... awesome awesome stuff.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

well done to the yakkers! good pics and a nice story Jeff.

Amazing how 95% of jewies are caught within 1/2 hour either side of the tide change....

great fish -that ones going STRAIGHT to the pool room!! (Hall of FAme) - is your bro a member of AKFF?


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Great catch, guys and bad luck on missing yours, Jeffo. Next time, eh!

cheers,
Cid


----------



## whoohoo (Feb 3, 2006)

Well done! You have certainly got me drooling!


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Bloody brilliant estuary jew!!! And a double hookup to boot.
He's off to the HOF with that one


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

Can't think where you would get spuds gig enough to make chips to go with it.


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

The sort of fish people dream of... well done.


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

Fantastic stuff mate !!

too bad on your bust off 

where abouts were you fishing ? looks like a top place


----------



## Dan A (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice fish mate, thats what is all about!


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice fish Jeffo , most of us fish all our lives and never get one like that , a great team effort , buy gee you guys are really doing well down there lately


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

Nice fish, Nice boat. Like the lecky setup and the mega rod holders.


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Very nice indeed! Great report too.

Pity about the second one, I so often hear about them hunting in pairs and hanging around after the first has been caught.

I've got to get the first though, in a yak that is!


----------



## fishing mik (Dec 5, 2006)

That is an awsome fish there jeffo your brother would be stoked with that i could only manage how something like that would tow you around

cheers mik


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

thanks guys.

Hoping to give it another go this wekened, however I think tides & moon cycle don't look as good, we'll see.

Cheers

Jeffo


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Excellent fish - hope it tasted nice.


----------



## Naki Man (Aug 30, 2006)

Great report and nice fish

What are they like on the dinner plate?


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

Phoenix / Naki

I think they are a great tasting fish. We generally cut them into steaks / cutlets & BBQ. They are a "meaty" fish.

They can also be filletted & baked.

Cheers

Jeffo


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

What a thumping fish and report, well done fellas


----------

